# New additions



## HomegrownGal (Jan 26, 2014)

Introducing the newest additions to my homestead! Two just weaned Nigerian Dwarf doelings! Here are suggested names submitted to me so far:

Jacqueline Frost
Shadow Dancer
Heather Mist
Sable Pearl
Ivory Tango
Dusty Prancer
Tiny Dancer
Spirit Angel
Aurora borealis 
Stormy Shadow
Crystal Angel

) ) ) ) )









They join my little family consisting of a 19 month doe Rosebud and her 2 month wether Charlie! Yay!


----------



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

They are so adorable!!! Congrats


----------



## HomegrownGal (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks so much! I love goats!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## lileomom (Apr 11, 2013)

Cuties!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Aren't they the fuzziest  Congrats !


----------



## HomegrownGal (Jan 26, 2014)

Ok, the girls are named! Jacqueline Frost (Jackie) and Heather Greyjoy! Took a snow day from work yesterday


----------



## HomegrownGal (Jan 26, 2014)

Came home to a tiny doeling the other day! Everyone wants to hold her! I was extremely sad that one of the doeling sisters turned out to be pregnant. Had to be misinformed about their ages, but she was still way too young! Grateful everything worked out well for mom and daughter!

Rose is expecting June 15, but she is so huge I don't know if she'll make it

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Awe what a precious baby. I'm glad everything turned out okay! Good luck.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## HomegrownGal (Jan 26, 2014)

Rose had quads last night as I slept. All same size, same color, perfectly formed... Two were nursing this morning; two never made it put if their sacs. There's a little buckling and doeling in the pic. I didn't have the heart to check the other two.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

HomegrownGal said:


> View attachment 54440
> 
> 
> Introducing the newest additions to my homestead! Two just weaned Nigerian Dwarf doelings! Here are suggested names submitted to me so far:
> ...


Oh my gosh your goat looks exactly like my goat willow!!








Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

your goat






mine

Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## HomegrownGal (Jan 26, 2014)

Awesome! I bet she's just as sweet! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Yes she is super sweet!!! but I just found that super weird how much they resemble!! how many times had your doe kidded?? she has kidded once with twins( boy and girl) then had a miscarriage and I think she is preggo now


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## HomegrownGal (Jan 26, 2014)

She has freshened twice. First with a single buck, then quads!! I was there the first time, but missed the second. I believe she was so preoccupied with the twins that she didn't even open up the other two! They might have lived if I'd been there. I've named the little girl Amber (she's slightly darker). Haven't decided on the buckling's name yet. Here's another pic of the babies:
















Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Aww so cute!!! it would've been even weirder if they would hav ha the same birthing records but it was a long shot:') haha I don't hav Any pics of her babies with me cause they all got erased on here:/ bit the babies looked exactly lik her


----------



## HomegrownGal (Jan 26, 2014)

Purchased this little doeling today! This is her Craigslist pic as it is raining. Sold my Billie too. Will borrow or rent one next time! Lol! She's on the small side. Jackie and Heather were small, too, but filled out in no time!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## HomegrownGal (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks! How long should I quarantine her for? Wasn't impressed at all with this guys place! Want to make sure nothing gets introduced to the others. Any precautions? Just observe her a week or so? Get her used to me.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

How old is she?? she is beautiful!!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

HomegrownGal said:


> Thanks! How long should I quarantine her for? Wasn't impressed at all with this guys place! Want to make sure nothing gets introduced to the others. Any precautions? Just observe her a week or so? Get her used to me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


I do quarantine for at least 30 days.


----------



## HomegrownGal (Jan 26, 2014)

She's around six months. Don't have a birthdate. People should keep better records! I do! 

A month? Probably a great idea. Any precautions I should take besides that? Maybe if I observe something that needs corrected. Hooves were trimmed. She is small.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I worm them while in quarantine, also use python dust on them incase they have mites or lice which I've dealt with through out he herd one time and it was a pain. I also draw blood and test for Cl, Q fever, etc.

I'm pretty paranoid when it comes to moving new goats here. Everyone is like a baby to me and even though it would be a shame to loose a potential new goat I would not risk the health of my babies. 

I hope for the best though!


----------



## goatfarmer4891 (May 9, 2013)

They're all adorable!! Congratulations!


Fenn Farms 
fennfarmsgoats.com
Facebook.com/fennfarms


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Oh my gosh!! All your goats are so adorable!!!! CONGRATS!!!


----------



## HomegrownGal (Jan 26, 2014)

I know! Thanks so much!! This fall I have a great home for both my wether brothers, Charlie and Jack. Then it will just be the six does/doelings. I'm thinking about renting a Billy next time I want to breed. It wood be too hard to buy one just for a few weeks because I get too attached. I'm still mooning over selling my billy Mr Henry! Does anyone else rent a quality buck for breeding season rather than keep one full time?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

They are gorgeous! Congrats.


----------

